# Carlisle 2011 Preview: Audi A7, A1 with Twin-Charger plus Product Planner for R8/TT/A3 Mark Fruechtnicht



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Every May, east coast Audi enthusiasts converge on the Carlisle Import & Kit/Replica Nationals in Carlisle, Pennsylvania. The name’s a bit long and we tend to simply call it the “Carlisle Import Auto Show” or even further truncate it to simply “Carlisle”. However you say it, this event boasts one of the largest gatherings of Audi enthusiasts on the East Coast during the summer show season. That the field is also stuffed with countless other marques, mainly European, just makes it that much more fun.

Carlisle is a three-day event, spanning May 20-22 in 2011. The most hardcore arrive early Friday and leave late, pitching tents and the like on the optional show field campgrounds and partying hard with other Audi club members for three days straight. For those who can’t hit all three days, Saturday is the main event and begins with a ‘4-Ring Breakfast’ at nearby Audi Mechanicsburg’s impressive showroom located ten minutes from the track.

* Full Story *


----------



## Uberod (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Every May, east coast Audi enthusiasts converge on the Carlisle Import & Kit/Replica Nationals in Carlisle, Pennsylvania. The name’s a bit long and we tend to simply call it the “Carlisle Import Auto Show” or even further truncate it to simply “Carlisle”. However you say it, this event boasts one of the largest gatherings of Audi enthusiasts on the East Coast during the summer show season. That the field is also stuffed with countless other marques, mainly European, just makes it that much more fun.
> 
> Carlisle is a three-day event, spanning May 20-22 in 2011. The most hardcore arrive early Friday and leave late, pitching tents and the like on the optional show field campgrounds and partying hard with other Audi club members for three days straight. For those who can’t hit all three days, Saturday is the main event and begins with a ‘4-Ring Breakfast’ at nearby Audi Mechanicsburg’s impressive showroom located ten minutes from the track.
> 
> * Full Story *



I take it this is for Audi's only and not VeeDubs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

VWs are certainly welcome but we don't emphasize it for two reasons. 1) this is an Audi dealership that is not a VW dealership also so it's more of a singular brand thing while at the breakfast. You might not get the top parking spot. 

At the show, VW has never really had a strong showing. You'll see some there but honestly very, very few. Maybe 10. It's still a VERY cool show, just very eclectic and surprisingly low VW count.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Wish I could come peruse, but I'll be at SoWo.


----------



## lethe (Apr 2, 2006)

There will probably be at least one VW there, my '11 Golf TDI. My wife's Q5 won't be here until July so you'll all have to put with a little misfit. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

lethe said:


> There will probably be at least one VW there, my '11 Golf TDI. My wife's Q5 won't be here until July so you'll all have to put with a little misfit. :wave:


That's certainly not a problem at all. You're welcome to come by the dealership for the Four Rings breakfast on Saturday morning (see the article for registration instructions - it's free) and come see us at the show and say "hi," too. We'll be under the tent at the Audi area wearing our Fourtitude shirts.



-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

PSU said:


> Wish I could come peruse, but I'll be at SoWo.


That's the problem with the summer show season. We get it even worse to try to cover things. Audizine's anniversary party on the west coast is also the same weekend.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Great seeing you guys again and the awesome Audis on display. Always a fantastic time hanging out with other enthusiasts, catching up with old friends, and making new ones along the way. Thanks for arranging the Saturday breakfast and showing off the A7 and A1.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed. I think I need to plan to stay overnight next time though. Sounds like there was plenty of fun to be had late night.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's the problem with the summer show season. We get it even worse to try to cover things. Audizine's anniversary party on the west coast is also the same weekend.


Definitely a bummer.

Sucks because there was nothing going on this weekend though.


----------

